# Cute Puppy vids...:)



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dutch Shepherd X...

12 yr old named them all after Star Wars characters for fun..I would never do this crap with a pup normally of my own, but several people wanted to see video of all this kind of stupid crap, so we did it to appease them.

A couple days shy of 7 weeks...3rd-4th time out of house, 1st/2nd time out of my yard... in 35 mph winds...new place, new toys...First time doing anything individually, without the support of their little buddies...no work in them besides eating, pooping, and fighting eachother, over a fluffy cat stuffed animal, that I hung in the puppy kennel, and chasing a rag as a group in my tiny yard a couple times.

*
YODA* My pup..( I like the name, will keep it)

Not my first choice of males but I'll hold on to him and check him out.. A little OCD...lol....Only time will tell how he turns out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3r-ievqmaE

*Queen Amidala* I woulda picked her, I think, if I wanted to keep a female. She is going to do FR...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0VOQIVrEJ0

*Chewie *

This woulda been *my* pick male, but he was sold before I made up my mind what I wanted to keep. Probably a good thing though, not sure how he would work out with the family, in my house....
He almost pulled the girl in the videos inside his crate and had his way with her a couple days ago.. ...he is going to a great PSA club...hopefully they like him there..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDMYVNtFS30

*Jabba the Hutt*, going to Cali to possbily do Narc/K9, if he works out for them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDMYVNtFS30


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

SIDENOTE...

The yellow female "Amidala" IS the little female that I watched "attacking" the other sleeping pups, at about 5 weeks or whatever it was...the one I mentioned in a previous post about aggression.

None of them cried when getting their shots...LOL... Not sue how they will all turn out, but time will tell...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice, would love to own one, good job so far.

? did you need to include the qualifier'X', isn't that a built in feature with the ds, its assumed to be so? just askin.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby, it looks like the last video is the same as the one above it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Joby, it looks like the last video is the same as the one above it.


oops my bad..

here is *Jabba the Hutt*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I6mK2PM3H0

*Darth Vader*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=338Pla3blH8

*Princess Leia*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3crrArOHs8

*Quigon Jinn* working with his new owner, her plans are agility with him, if it works out.











Peter Cavallaro said:


> Nice, would love to own one, good job so far.
> 
> ? did you need to include the qualifier'X', isn't that a built in feature with the ds, its assumed to be so? just askin.


Just being honest Pete....was 50% just for you though


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Those pups look so cool i love how they bite seem like drivey little SOB's


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

brad robert said:


> Those pups look so cool i love how they bite seem like drivey little SOB's


Did not do anything to work on the grip in the vids, the people wanted to see prey drive and noise and crap mostly...some of them have better gripping styles than the others...I was most happy with Red (Chewie), and Yoda, as far as the males, and I did like Leia alot as well for her style...even though she was not 100% ballbusting confident right out of the house into the 35 mph winds...(If you look closely Doug G....you WILL see my manboobs in the video , I know you like them)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T4sHOOyfBw&feature=share

Overall I am happy thus far, time will be the ultimate judge though...as with any puppy..One guy took his at 6 weeks, and it is going to be a housedog, (that gets worked) he is super happy with him so far. Vader and Boba Fett, went to places to be raised/trained/evaluated for some sort of PSD work, depending on the how they grow up of course...Leia is with a close friend to become a Handicapped Assistance/ PP dog...if it works out that way  Like I said, time is the ultimate judge.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> oops my bad..
> 
> here is *Jabba the Hutt*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I6mK2PM3H0
> ...


Honest ds breeder, hmm, honestly??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Honest ds breeder, hmm, honestly??


please share...what is your beef with DS and DS breeders ...seems to be a focus of yours, as of late...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah small beef, but some legit questions.

legit questions relate to evidence to back the hype and the murky world of the legitimacy of the breed lines and paper work, all of which have been raised before, you dont think i can come up with anything original do you.

the beef part is personal:

1. reaction to the string of threads relating to how fuct the gsd breed is, i like gsd's value their contribution to society reliably for hundreds of years and dont believe the breed is extinct as a working dog.

if you dont like them fine but stop posting hateful propaganda, we all know the probs, contribute or shut up.

get back with point 2.


----------



## Donald Shoemaker (Nov 8, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> please share...what is your beef with DS and DS breeders ...seems to be a focus of yours, as of late...


He's a funny guy, came on here a few months ago admittedly knowing shit and has evolved into an expert like so many others have.

I think Jeff O must be distantly related to Nostrodamus :lol:

Ps....my initials are DS lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Donald Shoemaker said:


> Ps....my initials are DS lol


Must be a liar then


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff was right, you prove it, you 1 post ****.

if i was a guru I would not be askin questions, duh.

so u got anything to contribute, or just mouthing off and avoiding simple uncomplicated questions, like majority of other ds owners have proved to do, in fact thats all they done.


----------



## Donald Shoemaker (Nov 8, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Jeff was right, you prove it, you 1 post ****.
> 
> if i was a guru I would not be askin questions, duh.
> 
> so u got anything to contribute, or just mouthing off and avoiding simple uncomplicated questions, like majority of other ds owners have proved to do, in fact thats all they done.


You're a funny guy, very ironic you're asking people to contribute to your topics.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> yeah small beef, but some legit questions.
> 
> legit questions relate to evidence to back the hype and the murky world of the legitimacy of the breed lines and paper work, all of which have been raised before, you dont think i can come up with anything original do you.
> 
> ...


never posted anything bad about GSD persoanlly...cept that I seen a few crappy ones (In MY Opinion, which means nothing) at some SCH clubs...along with a few decent ones, and 1 or 2 good ones...in my opinion of course...

I have a very nice GSD in the past...it was the 2nd best dog I have had, again in my opinion..

I love the GSD...if they are bred right...

as far as the DS goes..I don't really know much about the hype...this is my first one, this female...never tried to hype her, just am extremely happy with her..

on a side note...

She is stronger in the bitework and the search work than 4 of the GSD police K9's I occasionally work with, according to the dogs' handlers and the decoys.(and of course, I am of the same opinion as well)...maybe that is why a couple have tried to buy her from me, to use for their K9 programs. (Is that the type of hype you are referring too?)

as far as legitimacy of the lines, don't follow you.. some of them can legitimately work their asses off, I know that much...if you are talking about purity, then most people with these types of dogs don't care about purity at all...my dog is not registered with any registry, I could register her, just never had the desire...as far as being legitimate, the stud book is open here in some registries...so if I register, for example with the UKC...even with some "fawn dogs" (Mali-type) dogs back there, she would still be a legitimate DS, according to the UKC...at what point are they LEGIT? lol....

Do you hold the same views towards Malinois, or just Dutchies? because I am sure you know they are basically the same dogs, different colors...(if you are talking about the X Dutch lines, that is)   is this just some problem with the dutch way? and the dutch lines? or does your issue extend to both the Dutch Shepherd and the Malinois from all countries, even the purebred lines? I would hope so....becuase the KNPV lined dogs are never claimed to be Pure, or Legit...if your idea of legit is pure that is... as far as the hype...all breeds have hype...but as in all breeds, some of the hype is based on truths...

so do you like Yoda, or not...he wants to know...He is just happy his momma was pretty good, and decided not to kill and eat him...hype or no hype...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Me love Yoda, oh.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

congrats on your litter man .... they all look good to me... but wtf do i know!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Me love Yoda, oh.


He no like you...he says the force is NOT strong with you...


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

These are really super and promising puppies! Hopefully you can give us updates as they grow!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christina Kennedy said:


> These are really super and promising puppies! Hopefully you can give us updates as they grow!


Thanks...time will tell of course...so far so good...

Luna says HI PETEY!!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqGL3r7YD-Y

5.5 weeks Yoda, Jabba and Boba Fett...
http://www.youtube.com/user/PatriotK9#p/u/5/BefG3i2vQEc

5.5 weeks Chewie and the little yellow bitch...
http://www.youtube.com/user/PatriotK9#p/u/3/u8WPN13U1lo


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Me try be bigger forcer, then Yoda like.


BTW, thanks for your insights from someone who knows, i would have dropped the topic long ago with a few more informative posts like that, that's all i was ever askin, some, ds (dipshit) ds owners have created everything else and no doubt will continue to do so.

simple, contribute, shut up, but dont bore me with yr personal judgements because yr too scared to answer a simple uncomplicated question or too dumb to.

once again thanx Joby for yrself insights, tell Yoda not to hate me but to use the force for good not evil, i dont want to battle Yoda if we meet on another planet.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Did not do anything to work on the grip in the vids, the people wanted to see prey drive and noise and crap mostly...some of them have better gripping styles than the others...I was most happy with Red (Chewie), and Yoda, as far as the males, and I did like Leia alot as well for her style...even though she was not 100% ballbusting confident right out of the house into the 35 mph winds...(If you look closely Doug G....you WILL see my manboobs in the video , I know you like them)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T4sHOOyfBw&feature=share
> 
> Overall I am happy thus far, time will be the ultimate judge though...as with any puppy..One guy took his at 6 weeks, and it is going to be a housedog, (that gets worked) he is super happy with him so far. Vader and Boba Fett, went to places to be raised/trained/evaluated for some sort of PSD work, depending on the how they grow up of course...Leia is with a close friend to become a Handicapped Assistance/ PP dog...if it works out that way  Like I said, time is the ultimate judge.


Yeah it was the red one i thought was very nice the way he bit and was just trying to eat your girls shoulder that was cool.lol.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

In the box....Day 36
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfZs5tjank0

38 days...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9E29-bVlEk&feature=related

Chewie Yoda and Vader...very first time out of my small side yard...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=js2MuqcZYUY


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

brad robert said:


> Yeah it was the red one i thought was very nice the way he bit and was just trying to eat your girls shoulder that was cool.lol.


that is not my girl...LOL
Dude...that puppy could probably be put on the suit tomorrow..I went in the box one last time at 6 weeks to change out bowls, and when they all pulled my sweatpants down to my ankles, he grabbed me behind my knee, on the flesh, 3 canines sunk into the leg, and I almost went down...He was shaking me and growling...I was actually concerned that I might sustain somewhat serious injuries if I did not get out of there...took two hands and more than a little effort to get him off of me...after that I did not go back in the kennel with them in there..
I also watched him almost pull that same girl into a crate, by her wrist..(not her shirt) and he was not really playing, as far as I could tell.. I think it is best he went were he went..to a good PSA club..I am happy with my little Yoda...but I bet that fukker is gonna look real good too, that red one...he was the family favorite since birth..


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry Joby i didnt know weather she was GF, wifey or daughter friend etc thats why i just said your girl.

Have you posted the breeding on this litter else where or is there a pedigree to look at cause red puppy is bad ass.

Dont usually give a rats ass about pups but that one had intent or was just having to much fun.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

CHEWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! He is a little terror!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

brad robert said:


> Sorry Joby i didnt know weather she was GF, wifey or daughter friend etc thats why i just said your girl.
> 
> Have you posted the breeding on this litter else where or is there a pedigree to look at cause red puppy is bad ass.
> 
> Dont usually give a rats ass about pups but that one had intent or was just having to much fun.


It was on Pedigree Database...woulda listed it here, but I was not handling any of the business end, just kept em happy and healthy...Red is leaving on Dec. 2... pups are out of My female Luna, and Amanda Caldron's dog Achilles...first time breeding for both dogs, keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice puppies. Looking forward to the updates. So are there any sport plans for Yoda?


T


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Puppies look great...Your bitch is a great 
producer besides being a great dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Nice puppies. Looking forward to the updates. So are there any sport plans for Yoda?
> 
> 
> T


depends on your idea of sport... would a sport title make him a different dog, or change his genetics? just curious.??

my plan was to make him crazy for iron and copper...teach him to hunt his ass off...and make a decoy regret putting too thin of a suit on, is there a sport for that? I am a little clueless about all the current sports..


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

then send him to work in Savannah.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> then send him to work in Savannah.


do YOU live in Savannah??LOL


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

mmmmm...could be...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> mmmmm...could be...


once I get a title on him, he might be worth something..I will keep you in mind..thanks though Will..i appreciate your charity...really I do..


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

it aint charity...PSD Yoda is all the title he needs...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> it aint charity...PSD Yoda is all the title he needs...


YOU MUST BE A FOOL..

i learned on here and facebook, after chatting with like 5o people, that the dog is worthless without a title..once it put a title on him (at least a BH and a I) I think I can get $3500.00...

I personally thought that he might be worth as much as 5500 or 6,000 at about 14 months, without a title..but I am quickly learning I dont know shit about working dogs...

if I fail, I will let him go cheap to YOU, I must be honest though, he is OCD..might be possessive/aggressive with objects, and not good with cats and kids...but hopefully if I fail you can title him...


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

If he is not ofa then you must donate him to me...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I can teach him to out...so no worries

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> I can teach him to out...so no worries
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


is that an insult?? LOL I use MY Uncle's method exclusively (his name is LOU)..works fine...

forget it NO PUP FOR YOU...to emulate my hero Jerrry Seinfeld..


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> depends on your idea of sport... would a sport title make him a different dog, or change his genetics? just curious.??
> 
> my plan was to make him crazy for iron and copper...teach him to hunt his ass off...and make a decoy regret putting too thin of a suit on, is there a sport for that? I am a little clueless about all the current sports..


 
Ha!! I'm the last person that thinks that sport makes a dog. Sport is a training game--nothing more, nothing less. I was just curious what plans you had for him and whether we would get to see his training progress. 

T


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Ha!! I'm the last person that thinks that sport makes a dog. Sport is a training game--nothing more, nothing less. I was just curious what plans you had for him and whether we would get to see his training progress.
> 
> T


IF i keep him...you can see his progress...on hunting and biting shyt...promise...


----------



## Troy Seaton (Sep 4, 2007)

Best of luck with the pups.....I liked what I saw of the remaining ones.TS


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks Troy..I am hopeful..they are great right now...time will tell...

Little yodie is a trip...having fun with him...may keep him...may not...not sure..


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice pups!!! For sure.


----------

